# Western KY Shroom Hunters



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

I live down in Western KY in Carlisle county and have only been hunting shrooms about a year now, I'm open to suggestions and helpful hints from any and everyone to help me out. I started this forum to see if any other guys/gals are having any luck yet in my area.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

I hear you, I too would like to get a club going in western ky. I'm down around LBL and find morel picking very lean, but I've seen others with bags of them.


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

found those yesterday in Hickman County, KY. Not many but they were my first of the year so I at least didn't get skunked!


----------



## LoriMcNeely (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm in western ky today hunting in lbl is it better in the bottoms or ridges


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

cpolivick said:


> View attachment 162


Good start, I'm glad to see their popping up


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

LoriMcNeely said:


> I'm in western ky today hunting in lbl is it better in the bottoms or ridges


I was told by a friend who is older that has been hunting shrooms for years around WKY and he said the best places were north facing slopes, around young poplar trees, and dead elm trees. I always try to look around dead brush/limbs or along creek beds/banks as well.


----------



## Anthony Holt (Apr 4, 2017)

I went to lbl today and didn't see anything. I'm new to the area so I'm not sure if I was in the right spots. I tried skirting the lake but couldn't find a single one, even in the green areas.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

cpolivick said:


> I was told by a friend who is older that has been hunting shrooms for years around WKY and he said the best places were north facing slopes, around young poplar trees, and dead elm trees. I always try to look around dead brush/limbs or along creek beds/banks as well.





cpolivick said:


> I was told by a friend who is older that has been hunting shrooms for years around WKY and he said the best places were north facing slopes, around young poplar trees, and dead elm trees. I always try to look around dead brush/limbs or along creek beds/banks as well.


I'm on the same General concenseses as Lori posted. Found outside of all day sun, around elm, hickory, apple, and gum trees. Well drained soil. 
Most the ones I have found have been on flat areas with modest shade.


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

Pretty good haul today found in Carlisle county, KY. Went to some unexplored territory with a friend who has never been. Battled the rain and brought out 43.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

Kelly said:


> I'm on the same General concenseses as Lori posted. Found outside of all day sun, around elm, hickory, apple, and gum trees. Well drained soil.
> Most the ones I have found have been on flat areas with modest shade.





cpolivick said:


> View attachment 180
> 
> Pretty good haul today found in Carlisle county, KY. Went to some unexplored territory with a friend who has never been. Battled the rain and brought out 43.


Thats a great haul. Your now officially additted to Morels. Can you share with us the type of terrain that was producing for you?


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

Kelly said:


> Thats a great haul. Your now officially additted to Morels. Can you share with us the type of terrain that was producing for you?


He loves it now. I found most of these in the woods where it was clear with just fallen leaves and dead stumps/trees in the area. The area was damp and had some slight slopes but for the most part it was flat.


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

Biggest one I found yesterday and the biggest one I've found in my life. That is my IPhone 5 to show a perspective of just how big it really was.


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

Why hunt in parks where you know other people go?
I just walk out my door,and find a good patch of deep woods,and find all the mushrooms I can eat;-)


----------



## cpolivick (Mar 30, 2017)

Great haul yesterday with a buddy down in Carlisle county! Found a total of 169 but several were starting to decline. Wish we would've hit this patch a day or two sooner. Nonetheless, this was by far my best day shrooming and lots of fun!!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2017)

cpolivick said:


> Biggest one I found yesterday and the biggest one I've found in my life. That is my IPhone 5 to show a perspective of just how big it really was.
> View attachment 186


A true monster of a morel and a yellow too, reminds me of my first big morel. LOL


----------



## Montana Mic (Mar 17, 2018)

Kelly said:


> I hear you, I too would like to get a club going in western ky. I'm down around LBL and find morel picking very lean, but I've seen others with bags of them.


I live in paducah. I am hoping people are already finding them...any luck...heard anything?


----------



## Montana Mic (Mar 17, 2018)

cpolivick said:


> found those yesterday in Hickman County, KY. Not many but they were my first of the year so I at least didn't get skunked!


Was this from 2018?? I live in paducah hoping they are growing already this 2018 year..


----------



## Brandon.g (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm in Mayfield,and I'm patiently waiting too! I'm originally form Paducah, though,and I have some killer spots I can't wait to check soon, when it gets warmer!!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi guys and gals...you might wanna take a look at our new KY. board, its getting very strong and wide, stop by and say Hi..https://www.morels.com/threads/2018-kentucky-morels-thread.95677/page-5
good luck either way...


----------



## Ben Fortin (Apr 4, 2018)

I am trying to get into Morel hunting this year I have never done it, but I spend lots of time in the spring woods turkey hunting and thought this would be a great thing to do


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Ben Fortin said:


> I am trying to get into Morel hunting this year I have never done it, but I spend lots of time in the spring woods turkey hunting and thought this would be a great thing to do


I started finding morels in the early 90's while hunting those elusive gobblers! Good luck!


----------



## Camachod (Apr 11, 2018)

cpolivick said:


> I live down in Western KY in Carlisle county and have only been hunting shrooms about a year now, I'm open to suggestions and helpful hints from any and everyone to help me out. I started this forum to see if any other guys/gals are having any luck yet in my area.


My husband just found our first morel ever in the backyard of our home in Robertson county Tennessee.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

cpolivick said:


> I live down in Western KY in Carlisle county and have only been hunting shrooms about a year now, I'm open to suggestions and helpful hints from any and everyone to help me out. I started this forum to see if any other guys/gals are having any luck yet in my area.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

Their up start at the bottom so you can look up the hill in the woods. They are easier to see that way. Go slow and look behind yourself you will miss some.


----------



## maxtoolin (May 12, 2014)

cpolivick said:


> I live down in Western KY in Carlisle county and have only been hunting shrooms about a year now, I'm open to suggestions and helpful hints from any and everyone to help me out. I started this forum to see if any other guys/gals are having any luck yet in my area.


Nope! The weather is not right. When the nights stay 45° and above for around 4 & 5 nights in a row at a time we'll start finding them.


----------



## Mushy Jo (9 mo ago)

You’re right


----------



## Jillybean1944 (Jan 12, 2022)

Mushy Jo said:


> You’re right


I found some today in Bowling Green!


----------

